# Sunday's Show And Tell. ...4/10/16



## jd56 (Apr 10, 2016)

Here it is, Swapmeet season again. Hope everyone is prepared and packing, or better yet, making room for the next big find. 
Good luck to all my fellow Cabers. May your bike hauler be full.

Let's see what classics you have found from the past week. 
Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures! 

Just attended the 1st annual Hurricane Coasters swapmeet yesterday. Some great bikes were available and few surprises showed up.
But, all I managed to negotiate for was a few non bike items.
Horse saddlebag and a Daisey.
A set of very nice Carlisle Indian heads for a friend.
Thanks for invite guys, I'll be back to ride with you all when the winds are to my back.










Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 10, 2016)

JD was right there were some surprises that showed up and I owe him big for this one. He ran into a guy Friday at the Charlotte Auto fair who said he had a Bluebird. Long story short the guy drove up from Lexington SC with the bike and I bought it. It came out of an estate sale about 15 years ago in Irmo, SC. The bike appears to have French blue on the inside of the tank but the outside is a dark, almost maroon, red. Pics tell the story--needs just about everything but frame/tank is solid but forks may be beyond hope. I'm going to reach out to the metal wizards and see if they can be saved. On the fence right now about whether to go for it or move it along--may see this at MLC! V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 10, 2016)

An original paint Arrow--a bike I first saw in person back in November but couldn't get due to buying/selling a house. I lost the guys contact info and had been searching for it for two months. I owe fboggs (Frank) big time for seeing this bike at the Charlotte Auto Fair and giving me a call. I went ahead an bought the girls bike too which will be posted shortly in the for sale section. I changed out the Pharris snakebellies which will go into storage and put on a set of John's chain treads so I can ride the heck out of this one. It will get torn down for a complete service cleaning in the next few days. A big thanks tot Schwinndoggy (Don) as well for hooking me up with the Hiawatha topper. Need to find a better reflector and age it a bit though! This will compliment my original paint Speedline nicely. V/r Shawn


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Apr 10, 2016)

Picked this up after seeing it at the Addison swap.  It's a 37' Westfield with aluminum fenders.  It has a Davega badge, i looked it up and it was a chain of stores in New York. I have never bought a bike with the valve stems like this.  Any info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 10, 2016)

Nice pull!!

Your Bluebird is a 1935 no reinforcement at the seatpost tube and the two braze points under the tank is common practice for first production. Nice pick-up.


----------



## fboggs1986 (Apr 10, 2016)

Picked up this pair of Roadmasters over the weekend. Thanks again JD for hooking me up with the '49. 



Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Barto (Apr 10, 2016)

jd56 said:


> Here it is, Swapmeet season again. Hope everyone is prepared and packing, or better yet, making room for the next big find.
> Good luck to all my fellow Cabers. May your bike hauler be full.
> 
> Let's see what classics you have found from the past week.
> ...



Awesome tank, that is my next purchase for my fast back....if I can find /afford one. Is there a specific name for that tank?
Bart


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 10, 2016)

Nice haul, Shawn!
It looks like the Charlotte Auto Fair might be worth checking out.
Unless you're  looking for an X-53, then you couldn't beat the  Hurricane Coasters Vintage Bike Swap.
Congratulations guys, on getting your 1st one under your belt.
I'm sure you're already looking forward to the next.


----------



## catfish (Apr 10, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> JD was right there were some surprises that showed up and I owe him big for this one. He ran into a guy Friday at the Charlotte Auto fair who said he had a Bluebird. Long story short the guy drove up from Lexington SC with the bike and I bought it. It came out of an estate sale about 15 years ago in Irmo, SC. The bike appears to have French blue on the inside of the tank but the outside is a dark, almost maroon, red. Pics tell the story--needs just about everything but frame/tank is solid but forks may be beyond hope. I'm going to reach out to the metal wizards and see if they can be saved. On the fence right now about whether to go for it or move it along--may see this at MLC! V/r Shawn
> 
> NICE !!!!!


----------



## catfish (Apr 10, 2016)

Neanderthal77 said:


> Picked this up after seeing it at the Addison swap.  It's a 37' Westfield with aluminum fenders.  It has a Davega badge, i looked it up and it was a chain of stores in New York. I have never bought a bike with the valve stems like this.  Any info is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Very nice! That was a common thing for valve stems back then. I have a lot of old tubes that are like this.


----------



## Jarod24 (Apr 10, 2016)

Hex bar, unsure the route I'm going on this one yet.


----------



## jd56 (Apr 10, 2016)

While driving home and surfing CL, I bought this. Met him off the interstate at a McDonald's parking lot.
I'm on a mission when I got money burning a whole in my pocket.
4 more hrs of driving, no telling what I might find.





Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sped Man (Apr 10, 2016)

Ran out of space for more bikes. How that happened so fast is a mystery   I started off with a dream and one happy wife. Now I have a house full of bicycles and a witch for a wife! I guess one out of two isn't that bad. JKT lead me to this score. Thanks JKT! Also I would like to thank Scott for the cool accessory! All I have to do now is sneak it past the warden (witch).


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 10, 2016)

good year tire and some parts came in to day to add to the pile for memory lane


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 10, 2016)

The BSA come in this week and I've rode it everyday since then to dial it it.  I added a brooks seat but I have the correct seat coming any day now.  I also painted a pump to match the bike.













BSA Folded



__ Robertriley
__ Apr 6, 2016


















BSA



__ Robertriley
__ Apr 6, 2016


















BSA



__ Robertriley
__ Apr 6, 2016


----------



## petritl (Apr 10, 2016)

I've been cleaning house to get ready for next weeks move to Texas but I did get a few things this last week, some bicycle, some not.

Truing stand




Aluminum chain guard (what does go on?)



Dual lights




Nickel show shine vending machine



Vintage (1960s) Acme boots, these were my dads.


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 11, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Nice pull!!
> 
> Your Bluebird is a 1935 no reinforcement at the seatpost tube and the two braze points under the tank is common practice for first production. Nice pick-up.



Actually it's a 36-7 35's were French blue a intro color. This ones red.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 11, 2016)

Look closer inside the batt. compartment ann bottom bracket. Remnants of French Blue.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 12, 2016)

Serial # starts with "N" which, to me, would indicate 1935. Like Joe said inside tank is French blue and seat post is definitely early style. V/r Shawn


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 12, 2016)

Oops didn't see the blue. they did use blue in 35 but at a different hue. Your numbers are interesting as is the brazing. There what looks like a 36 at the lower tube connection.Also it looks to me like some one tried to repair it at the tank with the brazing.  Here's a couple pics of mine no brazing and less numbers.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 12, 2016)

Looks like yours may have an "N" as well only more to the left. Mine has the "B10" while yours looks to have "B11" months? V/r Shawn


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 12, 2016)

Interesting could be


----------



## bricycle (Apr 12, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> JD was right there were some surprises that showed up and I owe him big for this one. He ran into a guy Friday at the Charlotte Auto fair who said he had a Bluebird. Long story short the guy drove up from Lexington SC with the bike and I bought it. It came out of an estate sale about 15 years ago in Irmo, SC. The bike appears to have French blue on the inside of the tank but the outside is a dark, almost maroon, red. Pics tell the story--needs just about everything but frame/tank is solid but forks may be beyond hope. I'm going to reach out to the metal wizards and see if they can be saved. On the fence right now about whether to go for it or move it along--may see this at MLC! V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 303788 View attachment 303789 View attachment 303790 View attachment 303791 View attachment 303792 View attachment 303793 View attachment 303794 View attachment 303795 View attachment 303796 View attachment 303797 View attachment 303798 View attachment 303799 View attachment 303800 View attachment 303801 View attachment 303802 View attachment 303803 View attachment 303804 View attachment 303805 View attachment 303806




Old Father Time is SO unkind!!!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 12, 2016)

Alemite kit was introduced after 35. The braze points are common practice on 35s. Im repairing Roberrileys 35 and it has the same braze points and N serial number also equipped with straight legged cranks. Also remnants of French Blue. You will also notice that 35s headtubes protrude past the lower tank sheet metal.


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 12, 2016)

I did find a N on the numbers. 35 the grease gun was used and introduced.  no brazing.


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 12, 2016)

Found a couple of ads ones a 36 and a 35 for interests. No mention of the grease but mine is a 35.  Interesting. One other thing the. 36 have a less pronounced fender flare than the 35.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 12, 2016)

Neat ads! Thank you for posting them. Does your BB have a reinforced seat tube?


----------



## jkent (Apr 12, 2016)

No bicycles for me lately but i did pick up a few other things.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 12, 2016)

Neat stuff!! I have used many ideas in the hop up book. First thing you do to a flathead to gain oil press is to plug off fuel pump rod oil rifle and run an electric fuel pump with regulator. Night and day with oil press.


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 12, 2016)

No reinforced tube... I forgot to post this toy I found on sat. Electro magnetic motor from the early 1900's.


----------

